# New Product Release-Insane Speed Motorsports Rear Sway Bar



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Hey Everyone,
Insane Speed Motorsports is proud to announce the release of the ISM rear sway bar for the Cruze and Verano. This was a 10 month journey to get our first test production piece and we are ready to start production.
Here is the release link and more info to follow shortly including pre-order information.
Insane Speed Motorsports - New Product Release-Chevrolet Cruze/Buick Verano Rear Sway Bar
Thanks
Steve


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Price?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

We are deciding that right now and will release that info tonight.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome, disregard my price ? on the other thread


----------



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)

I would be interested in the rear sway bar. Nice!!!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

yea the cruze needs a rear,i can say with coilovers the front feels planted but the rear needs a lil more tighting up


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

cant wait till this comes out! i can see this really helping out the rear while running coilovers!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Hey everyone,
The pre-order price and information is up at InsaneSpeedMotorsports.com or direct link: HERE

Thanks everyone!
Steve


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Does this fit the Eco as well?


----------



## Jstue (Apr 5, 2011)

it should come in purple... i like purple... :1poke:


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Am very interested. Tried to PM you, but says you have so many stored messages, no more can be added. So here is what I tried to send.
[FONT=&quot]1) Will it fit, please, without welding, on a 2012 Eco which already has the 2 pt. Ultra Rear Strut Brace (purchased from you); and
2) If adding it doesn't preclude re-attaching the factory, plastic under body aero pieces.
Notes: Have retained factory exhaust, and do not have any strut shock-tower braces front nor rear, nor lower frontor a middle strut brace. Thanks.

[/FONT]


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Yes, it fits your 2012.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I didnt get to see this thread until today, Whats the new pricing?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice product! This would be a perfect upgrade for Auto-X. On the wishlist you go.. lol.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> I didnt get to see this thread until today, Whats the new pricing?


X2, the link brings you to the pre-order price.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like $229.00


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Says at the bottom that the Pre-Order price won't be available after that date specified. So technically if it lets me order them at the price posted they have to sell them to me at that price? I should hope so.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I cracked and ordered mine today......


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> I cracked and ordered mine today......


Nice, give us some updates when you get it installed. I think ill have to get this one.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Are they shipping yet?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> Does this fit the Eco as well?



Should say does it fit the LS as well as LS owners are in the minority here


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Judging by the pics I would think it would fit any Cruze, def fits the eco and looks like it should clear the Z-link suspension with no issues


----------



## Stampedenit (Jun 13, 2012)

How about a little more info on the bar. What size it? Is it a solid or tubular bar? Did this induce any oversteer? Can you get black bushings vs red and yellow?


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

What diameter tubing is used?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Still going to grab this even though I may be trading my Eco in on a Silver one. Didn't realize the silver came with a black on black interior. I thought they all came with black with the gray inserts.


----------

